# Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?



## Kxnst (23. Juni 2009)

Welche Montage ist besser für Schleien? Eine Selbsthakmontage oder eine wo die Schleie keinen Widerstand spürt?


----------



## lorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

is schwer zu sagen. ich würde sagen beide sind etwa gleichgut.


----------



## Kxnst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Ich würde dann einen Futterkorb fest montieren, wie schwer muss dieser dann ungefähr sein?


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

70g+ außer du fischst mit Methodbleien


----------



## lorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

50g sollten auch reichen...


----------



## paul64 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Hallo,

ich machs mit ner einfachen Laufposenmontage mit 1,8gr. Waggler aus Pfauenfeder an einer feinen Matchrute mit 4,50m.
Also auf Schleien so fein wie möglich, die fische gehören zu den vorsichtigsten Fischen die es gibt.
Sie schnappen nicht einfach den Köder und ziehen wie ein Karpfen ab.
Die prüfen lange bevor sie beißen.
Ich habs schon gehabt, das zwischen dem ersten leichten Zupfler und dem Biß ne halbe Stunde vergangen war.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Kxnst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Habe ja 2 Ruten zur Verfügung, eine mache ich natürlich mit Waggler , aber die andere wollte ich eben auf Grund machen.Hatte aber auch schon bei einem Festblei von 50 gr. eine Schleie drann wo ich es nicht gemerkt habe, reichen da nicht auch 30-40 gr aus?


----------



## tenchhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

nöö, unter 50g (was sowieso relativ leicht ist--->dünndrähtige Haken verwenden!!!)würd ich nicht gehen. 'Fische manchmal auch so auf Schleien, am besten mit einer       1 3/4-2lbs rute mit mini-boilies oder 2 maiskörnern, und macht auch eine mortz Gaudi Falls ein zweiselliger Carp beissen sollte^^.


----------



## Kxnst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Haken sich die Schleien bei dir dann selber?


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Ich würde,wenn ich denn mit Grundblei auf Schleien gehe,das Blei so leicht wie möglich wählen,daß die Fische beim Prüfen des Köders kaum einen Widerstand spüren.Im Stillwasser würde ich nur ein Bleischrot 50-80cm vor den Haken klemmen.Das Blei sollte nur so schwer sein,daß der Köder gerade liegenbleibt.Ich würde mit einer Picker- oder leichten Feederrute angeln.Eine Selbsthak-Montage für Schleien halte ich nicht für so gut geeignet.


----------



## Tobi94 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Eine Selbsthak-Montage für Schleien halte ich nicht für so gut geeignet.


 Das meint er hier aber anders: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/selbsthakmontage-fuer-brasse-schleie.html


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

@ Tobi:
Danke,ich habs mir angesehen.Und der nette Herr hat eigentlich eine Futterkorb-Montage gezeigt,die ich so ähnlich auch selbst benutze.Vielleicht mangelt es mir da noch an Erfahrung,jedenfalls hab ich so noch keine Schleie gefangen.Mit der von mir angeführten Methodemit nem 1g Bleischrot und Winklepicker hatte ich aber schon in einem Altwasser der Donau einige Schleien überlisten können.Ist nur meine bisherige Erfahrung,die Schleien sind nunmal äußerst vorsichtig.


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Habe meine Schleien meist mit Waggler gefangen, das scheidet aber an dem einen See wo ich demnächst fischen gehe aus, da der Platz über 60m entfernt ist.Und das mit der Selbsthaktmethode wenden viele Profis auf Schleien an, werd es einfach mal versuchen, denn auf Karpfen funktioniert es ja auch oder?Und bei meinen bisherigen Schleien war der Waggler beim Biss immer voll weg, also nichts mit Vorsichtigkeit .


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.Ich kann ja auch nur von den Gewässern berichten die ich kenne,und das sind nicht viele.Schleien hatte ich bislang nur in dem Altwasser dran,da muß ich nicht weiter als 30 m werfen.Und wenn ich´s da mit nem Schwimmer auf Schleien oder Brachsen versuche,dann kommt der Köder gar nicht bis zum Grund,weil sich sofort die Lauben und Rotfedern draufstürzen.Das Wasser ist auch nur zwischen einem und zwei Meter tief.
Ich schick dir mal ein dickes "Petri Heil",kannst ja mal berichten.

Gruß,Manu


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Klar, werd ich machen.Aber mal so ne Frage, kann man auch Wurm am Festblei fischen?


----------



## lorn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*



Konst schrieb:


> Klar, werd ich machen.Aber mal so ne Frage, kann man auch Wurm am Festblei fischen?



mhm wenn man mit festblei fischt, sollte man den köder ja am haar anbieten. das geht zwar mit so speziellen clips, ist aber meiner meinung nach nicht sinnvoll. also wurm lieber am durchlaufblei.


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Ok,sonst merkt man bestimmt auch das zupfen von Barschen und Plötzen nicht oder?


----------



## tenchhunter (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

das problem mit wurm ist, dass der  leicht abgefressen wird, genauso wenig lässt er sich am haar befestigen.................benutze lieber ein oder zwei weich gekochte hartmaiskörner bzw. miniboilies.


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Noch ein typisches "Wurmproblem" ist,daß die Biester sich gerne im Schlamm vergraben.Ich würde,wenn ich denn mit Wurm auf Grund fische,dem Wurm mit einer Spritze Luft injizieren oder ein Styroporkügelchen mit an den Haken machen.Ich habs noch nicht gemacht,doch könnte ich mir vorstellen,daß der Wurm sich recht verführerisch bewegt und den ein oder anderen Fisch zum Anbiss reizt.Müßte ich ja glatt selber mal probieren


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Ich mache das meist mit etwas Kork auf dem Vorfach, das müsste doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## Esoxfan (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*



Konst schrieb:


> Habe meine Schleien meist mit Waggler gefangen, das scheidet aber an dem einen See wo ich demnächst fischen gehe aus, da der Platz über 60m entfernt ist.Und das mit der Selbsthaktmethode wenden viele Profis auf Schleien an, werd es einfach mal versuchen, denn auf Karpfen funktioniert es ja auch oder?Und bei meinen bisherigen Schleien war der Waggler beim Biss immer voll weg, also nichts mit Vorsichtigkeit .




Da wollte ich noch kurz was zu sagen .Im Blinker vom Juni was ein Bericht über das Posenfischen auf Distanz. Dort wurde erklärt wie man seine Montage an die 50 Meter wirft. Der Verfasser benutzte eine Heavy Matchrute und als Posen wurden vorbebleite Waggler von 25 Gramm verwendet . Vielleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit . Ich denke das ist sensibler als eine Festblei Montage oder ähnliches 



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Die Zeitung müsste ich sogar haben,werde gleich mal schaun, danke .


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Korken!!!Daß ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin *anshirnschlag*.
Klar,ist von der Farbe her sicher unauffälliger als weißes Styropor.Und ich komme vor Donnerstag nicht ans Wasser,so ein Ärger.Aber dann probier ichs aus.Eine Rute mit Schwimmer,Winklepicker mit Blei am Seitenarm und Korkstückchen vorm Wurmhaken.Ich berichte dann.


----------



## Kxnst (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

, kleiner Tipp noch, befestige das Kork auf beiden Seiten am besten noch mit festliegenden Posenstoppern, sonst rutscht es beim Wurf bis zum Haken vor, hatte ich schon öfters|kopfkrat.Die Größe des Korks kommt auf die Wurmart an, bei Tauis brauchst du schon einen Würfel von 1 Kubikzentimeter .Ich hoffe die Tipps helfen dir, diese Methode geht auch gut zum Aalangeln


----------



## lorn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

in den wurm mit einer spritze luft reinmachen (oder inizieren) bringt meiner meinung nach mehr als kork. wenn man nur an einer seite luft reinmacht, dann steht der wurm senkrecht am boden und bewegt sich sehr heftig. hat mir aber bisher nur auf brassen sehr gute erfolge gebracht.


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Erstmal ein dickes "DANKESCHÖN" an euch.Ich werde eure Tipps gerne beherzigen.Ich bin ja noch blutiger Anfänger,habe ja erst im März meine Fischerprüfung gemacht.Aber dank der vielen Tipps schon viel gelernt.


----------



## Kxnst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Bitte, Bitte.Wir helfen immer gerne .:vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Wenn man schon mit Grundmontage auf  Schleien fischen will, dann würde ich definitiv kein Festblei verwenden.|kopfkrat
Die Dinger mögen bei Karpfenfreaks hipp sein, aber auf Schleien halte ich sie für ungeeignet, da die Fische sensibel und clever sind.
Schleien nehmen den Köder schonmal nur im Maulwinkel auf und schwimmen ein wenig damit rum, ehe sie ihn genauer prüfen.
Ist nun das Vorfach zu Ende, käme der Widerstand des Bleies. Die Schleie ist dann seltenst gehakt, sehr wohl aber vergrämt.:g

Schleien fische ich ausschließlich mit feinen Wagglern oder Posen mit max. 2,5 Gramm Tragkraft, etwa nen halben Meter über Grund und ner Vorfachdicke von 0,14mm.


----------



## pfuitoifel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Hallo @ all,
heute nachmittag hab ich meine ersten Schleien gefangen.Ich hatte ein 20g Futterkörbchen an einer Picker-Rute an nem Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen.Ich hatte sieben Schleien landen können,leider war nur eine mit 30cm maßig.Aber vorsichtig waren die Bisse keineswegs,eher schon stürmisch.Die Rutenspitze schlug wie wild aus,ich hab gleich angeschlagen und der Haken saß immer sauber im Maulwinkel.Die Bisse waren so ganz anders,als es immer beschrieben wird.


----------



## lorn (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

ja es kann halt variieren. manchmal sind die bisse sehr stürmisch. das ist meist nach regen oder gewittern so...


----------



## pfuitoifel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Festblei oder Durchlaufblei ?*

Das kann auch sein,gestern war auch ein richtiges Sauwetter.Wenn ich nicht schon Entzugserscheinungen gehabt hätte,dann wäre ich gar nicht ans Wasser gegangen.Aber die Fische beißen ja eh mehr bei nicht so schönem Wetter.Jedenfalls mag ich das Angeln mit Futterkorb und Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen sehr gerne,es verheddert sich nix und ich fange recht gut damit.


----------

